# gNappies in UK!



## blessed

Hey ladies :)

Just wanted to let you know that gDiapers has branched out to the UK.. they are called gNappies (naturally!) I would love to hear what you guys think of them.. I'm very excited to try them once LO is born :cloud9:

https://gdiapers.typepad.com/earlyyears/2010/10/london-2010-gnappies-launches-in-the-uk-today.html

I will not be using the disposable option though (maybe for my babies first few days with that nasty black tar poop everyone keeps telling me about :wacko:) but will be inserting pre-folds into the diaper instead. 

Glad you guys can try these out now too, not just the US ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## discoclare

Are these like flips?


----------



## jessabella

I saw them at the baby show..and they were nice but not very empressive..she was really trying to sell them too..I was thinking..Ill stick with flips..they are sort of like flips but well not the same! looks nice but yeah you know..


----------



## Jetters

I got one second hand today. I'm gonna give it a try. I much prefer Flips though just cos they are so effortlessly easy to use...


----------



## Rachel_C

Yeah I saw them at the baby show and thought they looked a bit faffy. Some people are put off by having two parts to put together, three is too far I think!


----------



## blessed

lol, yea, 3 parts.. and if you want to place a liner that makes 4! So I bet there might be something easier... I'm not familiar with flips?? where can I take a peak at these??


----------



## Rachel_C

blessed said:


> lol, yea, 3 parts.. and if you want to place a liner that makes 4! So I bet there might be something easier... I'm not familiar with flips?? where can I take a peak at these??

Here you go - https://www.cottonbabies.com/index.php?cPath=139 

They're my most reliable nappies.


----------



## blessed

thanks! :)


----------



## sjbno1

I bought 1 g diaper at the baby show and have to say I love them! Nice slim fit, comfy looking and soft :) I bought a medium and want to get a large to use and try out and then I might add some to my stash then :) was very impressed with no leaks so far!!


----------



## dougie

sjbno1 said:


> I bought 1 g diaper at the baby show and have to say I love them! Nice slim fit, comfy looking and soft :) I bought a medium and want to get a large to use and try out and then I might add some to my stash then :) was very impressed with no leaks so far!!

is that with the cloth insert?
how much are they over here? with the cloth insert?


----------



## Lliena

You cant buy them with just one insert even on the website. You have to buy the outerbit and then a pack of 5 cloth inserts extra. Some people have been using a flip insert in them instead though :)


----------



## dougie

id be up for that 
i love the purple colour, and the girly ruffles are cute


----------



## sjbno1

i have the purple :D and I used a BG Organic insert in it :D thats what annoys be about GDiapers that you can buy a complete nappy - you have to buy it all seperate! 

Think thats a bit pooh (excuse the pun) LOL


----------



## blessed

I'm glad to hear you tried and liked them!! I've heard the fit on the gNappies is GREAT.. haven't heard many complaints at all about leaks which is why I'm so drawn to them. I'm just going to buy the gNappies and buy a bunch of pre-folds to stick in there :)

I took a look at the flips as well, they seem nice. My only concern is that it seems like the insert wouldn't stay very well put :shrug: (i've never tried them, so I'm sure I'm wrong! lol) whereas the G's have that inner liner that seems to keep everything in place and hugged up on babies bottom.. I've got about 2 more months before I find out!


----------



## sjbno1

Flips are by far my favourite and most reliable nappy! i've never had a issue with them if i'm honest with you :D 

my friend has just ordered a large g nappy so i'm hoping to try that when she gets it :D


----------



## blessed

WooHoo! Well then I've got 2 sets I'll get to try out! :) So excited about my parenting journey :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Yep, Flips stay put because the insert comes right up to the waist under the flaps, so it's held in place by the fastenings round the waist. Love them!


----------



## Jetters

^ wss!

my g-diaper works fine but is a pita when it comes to stuffing. I much prefer the effortless lay-on-wrap routine of flips.


----------



## Jetters

(and when I was pregnant and recieved my Flips, I just didn't get it at all... how such a flimsy wrap would work, or how the insert would stay in place... they just DO!)


----------



## blessed

Thanks Jetters! I think thats my concern, but apparently its like magic! I will be ordering some! :)


----------



## lynnikins

im really tempted to buy some g-nappies but too broke still not got flips lol


----------



## nada87

i've been using the g's for a month now for both my younger kids-padfolded flats of prefolds not the gdiaper inserts. here are the pro's and con's

pro's 
poo usually stays in the liner and off the cover (had maybe 2 leaks a week with my ebf baby {sposies it was every poo that leaked} and no leaks for 2 yr old ds)
fit really trimly (if thats a word) on both kids
look super cute
easy way to test the cd waters

con's
the liner bunches up and when there is poo it gets all over the liner (my ds has nasty peanut butter poo) and poo stains the liner easily so they look bad quickly
the snaps that hold the liner to the cover dig into my ds's hips (he's 26lbs and M is supposed to fit up to 28)
there are so many pieces that using a pf with a cover is simpler for us
the snaps on two of my 4 covers came unstitched from under the aplix and i had to sew them back on-not sure if this was a bad batch or they are just not constructed well (i emailed gdiapers but they never responded) 

that said i like them okay but i'm not in love with them. i love prefolds and flats more than gdiapers. i'm selling mine off as soon as i get my new covers.


----------



## blessed

thanks for the break down! Which covers are you ordering next??


----------



## ClaireNicole

I LOVE my Gs!! I haven't ever tried flips... but I have a nice sampler of diapers and I like some of them be we have decided to go with the G system full time! I'm using the sposie inserts mostly because they are super easy and I love them and holy cow are they absorbant! I haven't had a LOT of luck with my prefolds because I think they are cheap prefolds because they are kind of thing... and because I haven't worked out the best way to put them in! I do have 6 g cloth and they seem to work fine! The difference I think between the cloth and sposies is that the liners are still bone dry and witht he cloth they arn't... I don't think its a hard system even though its a 3 parter because the liners are awesome.... the outsides almost never get dirty and and the liners stay dry so I just change the inserts... plus if you set them all up before hand they are super easy... and I like them better then pocket cloths because the liners are super easy to put in... as opposed to pockets where you have to work them :| So its almost not like work!

I do think there are some AIOs out there that are amazing!!! I LOVE LOVE Monkey Doodlez and would use them full time but they are 22 dollars each... and thats too much for me! 

If anyone wants to try the Gs I would totally recommend getting them used! I would NOT spend 16 dollars on a G outer when you can get them used for 10!


----------

